# '02 2.5L manual trans flywheel bolts



## WSSmolick (Jan 8, 2013)

I destroyed all but one of the flywheel bolts trying to remove them. Does anyone know where I can find these bolts new? Are the '02-'05(?) Maxima bolts the same? I see they are available and they look the same as the ones on my '02 Altima (looks similar to a Torx), but there is no mention that these bolts will also fit the Altima.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

here is a oem pt# 12315-3Z002 they run about $2


----------



## WSSmolick (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey thanks, Speedo. Searching for 'Altima flywheel bolts' turned up nothing, but when I searched with the part # you gave me, I found a few sources for these bolts.


----------

